# Tomorrow's Rest Home



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll take the fellow that likes ACDC. "Thunder Struck"


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

I will go with Hendrix. Why are they all men, aren't women proved to live longer?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I will go with Hendrix. Why are they all men, aren't women proved to live longer?



they are outside listening to rock session.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

That's ok then!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't miss the expression on the face of the carer in the background. That's a clever 'toon.  

I'm with AccaDacca guy too Pappy. 
 But the Stones don't get a mention?


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 17, 2014)




----------

